# Fish at Surface breathing heavy, diagnosis/solution plse?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

(sorry for the small novel below, please read if you have time!)

Okay, so this morning I noticed all my fish were at the surface with what looked to me like rapid breathing. I noticed this previously, and after some googling concluded that they might have gill flukes. I began treating with Mardel Coppersafe as I was told that would help kill flukes.

The coppersafe had been at work for roughly a week and today I noticed them having breathing issues again. The one other factor that I think could have contributed, is oxygen in the tank is relying on small ripples from my Eheim's spray bar. I was under the impression that it only needed a very small ripple to oxygenate the water. However, I've been keeping the water level an inch lower so the spray bar creates a much larger amount of disruption. When I filled the tank to the top last night I think that may be the reason since the tank was back to relying on just a ripple.

Could my fish be at the surface just b/c there isn't enough air and not as a result of a parasite? I know it's not considered to be a must, but does anyone think an airstone might be worth considering? Any help would be much appreciated, it really is bothering to see my fish gasping at the surface. Thanks for any info or opinions on how to proceed! :icon_smil:icon_smil


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

Its possible the more surface agitation there is then the more gas exchange will occur. #An air stone definitly will not cause you any harm, do u have a co2 system ?? if so ensure that it is off overnight


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

There are a number of things to consider. As the previous poster mentioned, if you are injecting CO2, that should be looked at. Also, the temperature of the tank is a factor. Warmer water carries less oxygen. Also, your stocking levels, and the number of plants in the tank.


----------



## TWINSCREWED (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have an airstone give that a shot, you should see improvement over the course of a day. If you don't probably not the issue. Tank looks pretty new with heavy water changes, are you fully cycled? Chems ok?


----------



## gelbschnee (Jan 23, 2012)

what are your water parameters? heavy breathing and staying at the top of the water is a sign of ammonia poisoning


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

gelbschnee said:


> what are your water parameters? heavy breathing and staying at the top of the water is a sign of ammonia poisoning


I was giving WC's every day or so, but my bolivian got his fin nipped something good at it turned to a bit of Rot. I started treating that with Melafix which states not to do WC's for a week.. So I didn't until the last 2 nights. However I noticed this issue before I stopped doing regular WC's.

I actually haven't checked my ammonia levels.. I did check nitrates/nitrites and there were no issues. I will check this tonight. Also, I am injectign C02, but my system is undersized for my tank and mostly a joke really.. It's the mini Fluval C02, which is supposed to be used up to 15 gallons. My tank is 33, I just use it b/c it makes me feel a bit better honestly. You manually fill a cylinder with C02 twice a day, so I'm sure that's not the problem.

Considering how quickly my fish reacted to my tank water being filled to the surface, which results in less surface agitation.. I'm thinking this might simply be a matter of not enough oxygen. I guess my best bet is to try an airstone, and if the issue persists I'll know it wasn't that..

Really didn't want to waste money and have extra things running in my tank, although gasping fish is not an option.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Granted, it has been a LOOOONG time since I had a fully established, mature tank, but fin rot plus gasping plus surface dwelling sound like ammonia toxicity to me. Have you checked the ammonia levels in your water?


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

I would second that it seems like an ammonia spike, but I would still lean to not enough oxygen and seeing that the fish are gasping, I would cut-down on the CO2 for the moment.


----------



## fishnovice33 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea it's just agitation I bet. My fish used to do this until I adjusted my filter to agitate the water. They also will sometimes do it in the morning as there is less oxygen in the water. Glo light tetras are extremely sensitive to this I used to find them always gasping hours before the others. Now I jsut always make sure my spray bar is always moving some water around and there is some room on top, haven't seen the gasp in months.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

fishnovice33 said:


> Yea it's just agitation I bet. My fish used to do this until I adjusted my filter to agitate the water. They also will sometimes do it in the morning as there is less oxygen in the water. Glo light tetras are extremely sensitive to this I used to find them always gasping hours before the others. Now I jsut always make sure my spray bar is always moving some water around and there is some room on top, haven't seen the gasp in months.


Yeah I've always noticed it in the morning. In regards to the ammonia spike, my tank was definitely cycled, and I was doing regular waterchanges. The moment all of this started really increasing as a problem was after I tried really switching the rock set up and scape of my tank. I spent about 5 hours trying new rocks and positioning uprooting and replanting. 

It was likely a mistake, but I left the fish in there and they were very freaked out when it was all over. I also noticed gunk on the new rocks.. I ended up not using any of the new rocks but there was quite a bit of commotion and crap kicked up.

Shortly after that day of reckoning, my bolivian had his fin nipped. I didn't think much of it as he's a very bullish sort of zesty fish and figured he'd be fine. However the fin(tail) rotted back even further than the initial nip. A day or two later I noticed my tetras all diagonal near the top gasping.. I lowered the water causing excessive agitation and bubbles and they stopped gasping..

I'm thinking kicking up crap and moving things around started issues with my water and health of fish..


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

gelbschnee said:


> what are your water parameters? heavy breathing and staying at the top of the water is a sign of ammonia poisoning


My bolivian is all but healed, still needs a touch of regrowth, but none of his fins are frayed anymore and he's back to his old self. It's been over the recommended week of Melafix. Maybe I shouldn't continue treating and go back to just regular water changes?

I'm thinking regular water changes, better angling the spray bar/or airstone will help this situation.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

DrewWoodside said:


> My bolivian is all but healed, still needs a touch of regrowth, but none of his fins are frayed anymore and he's back to his old self. It's been over the recommended week of Melafix. Maybe I shouldn't continue treating and go back to just regular water changes?
> 
> I'm thinking regular water changes, better angling the spray bar/or airstone will help this situation.


I also hadn't picked up a timer for my light, so wasn't running much light. I've had a touch of brown algae as well. Which i've read is the result of not enough light and low oxygen levels. I think this tank isn't getting enough oxygen, and needs to be back on a regimen of frequent water changes.


----------

